# Your outlook on past - present - future



## Mirkwood (Jul 16, 2014)

*This is very black and white, there was not room for 3 options at each.* or more.

Feel free to post an custom one : ).


----------



## JTHearts (Aug 6, 2013)

bad bad bad

My past: Bullying and social rejection

My present: Isolation and self hatred

My future: Same as my present


----------



## Mirkwood (Jul 16, 2014)

JTHearts said:


> bad bad bad
> 
> My past: Bullying and social rejection
> 
> ...


Sorry to hear. Now, you were not asking for my 2 cents.. But, is there not just a few nuggets of good in the past?. More in the present. And yeah, probably good ones in the future.
All that about not letting the past define you.. Tho it maybe is in that heavy suit case we carry.
Or some would call it ball and chain maybe.


----------



## TTIOTBSAL (May 26, 2014)

Perfect, I'm a black and white kind of person. 

INTJ. 

BAD, BAD, GODD.


----------



## Mirkwood (Jul 16, 2014)

Dana Scully said:


> Perfect, I'm a black and white kind of person.
> 
> INTJ.
> 
> BAD, BAD, GODD.


Haha : ) that made me laugh. Good then. Actually i also think that i maybe shoud rephrase my post, because ... kinda.. is it just an outlook or is it for real?.
The past is pretty solid. And the future is the outlook.

I choose Good - Bad - Good.
Because generally I think I have had it good. And i try to be optimistic, but my present situation has for a long time not been the most satisfying.


It also all the time moves.. You could have like this slider thru time..

Year-Month-Week-day - hour - minut - second - *NOW* - second - minut - hour - day -week -month-year.


----------



## Lunaena (Nov 16, 2013)

Bad - Bad - Good.

I was insecure of what to choose. My childhood from age 0-11 was wonderful and magical. From age 11 until now has been bad. I want things to be better because I know myself much more now than I used to. I know what I want and I know how to get it. I know how to avoid falling into gruesome melancholy now.


----------



## TTIOTBSAL (May 26, 2014)

Mirkwood said:


> Haha : ) that made me laugh. Good then. Actually i also think that i maybe shoud rephrase my post, because ... kinda.. is it just an outlook or is it for real?.
> The past is pretty solid. And the future is the outlook.
> 
> I choose Good - Bad - Good.
> ...


I made you laugh without being vulgar, you made my day. 

What's solid? It's only a matter of perspective, the question per se proves it. It's what you believe, how you see it. To me the future is more solid than the past, I still can do something about it, make it better, good, awesome? The past is done and bad, can't change it. Solid to you is what happened, to me it's anything that hasn't. 

It's a good question. I'm curious to see what these who will develop have to say.


----------



## Mirkwood (Jul 16, 2014)

Dana Scully said:


> I made you laugh without being vulgar, you made my day.
> 
> What's solid? It's only a matter of perspective, the question per se proves it. It's what you believe, how you see it. To me the future is more solid than the past, I still can do something about it, make it better, good, awesome? The past is done and bad, can't change it. Solid to you is what happened, to me it's anything that hasn't.
> 
> It's a good question. I'm curious to see what these who will develop have to say.


And now you made me happy and laugh a little again, because I made your day :happy::kitteh:

It was just funny because I was afraid it was too boxed, and then you just write "love it", I also like it, tho maybe not quite as much.


Okay, you sound very self assured. That sounds nice. Tbh I am kinda very much in doudt now and everything about the future, but optimistic.
Hey, could we get married or something :tongue:, I could sorta hang onto you, and you could hang onto me.
Id walk infront, you would walk in front, hehe, in this kinda codependent symbiotic thing :tongue:
I also really like scully  lol, or the X-files. Scully is sorta the one who keeps Mulder earthbound to the world.
Great serie .


----------



## stiletto (Oct 26, 2013)

Where is the Bad, good, good option?


----------



## TTIOTBSAL (May 26, 2014)

Mirkwood said:


> And now you made me happy and laugh a little again, because I made your day :happy::kitteh:
> 
> It was just funny because I was afraid it was too boxed, and then you just write "love it", I also like it, tho maybe not quite as much.
> 
> ...



Damn, even when I doubt about things (I didn't here), people tell me I'm self-assured. I think it's more opiniated, I'm pretty open-minded in fact. 

You explained what you had to say, people are free to talk or ask. clear to me. It sounds like you're sorry. 

Hoo boy no, no marriage, I flee from clingy, at best, your best option. The only co-dedepent I could accept, with time, is the Mulder kind, very free spirit, self-assured in his beliefs, whatever they are. He's sort of co-dependent, but clearly his own person. 

Great show, season ten currently filming, stay tuned.


----------



## Mirkwood (Jul 16, 2014)

Dana Scully said:


> Damn, even when I doubt about things (I didn't here), people tell me I'm self-assured. I think it's more opiniated, I'm pretty open-minded in fact.
> 
> You explained what you had to say, people are free to talk or ask. clear to me. It sounds like you're sorry.
> 
> ...


Ok , was only because you said you were certain of the future.

I am kinda sorry yes or worry, in a way. (talking about the poll now right?), If someone will look at it, and feel more hopeless, or bound. Also... but this i am not so sorry about, is that it seldom is that black and white.
But one also sometimes maybe haft to admit that something in the past was not so good or bad. How it may all reflect and play into ones current life. etc. (not that it helps glooming all that much into always. Or why think about something that was not nice.)
For some it is also a kind of motivator to be better in the future, etc. but sometimes not the best. Maybe like the skinny kid who built tons of muscles but still dont feel that great.

I remeber this rather funny, and interesting comparison once also.. How there was this prince who grew up in a castle with amazing drawings of the world, ordered by the father/king etc.. But when he had been into the real world, he kind wanted to have the painter hanged.


Hehe okay, it was just for fun with the marriage bit, you know that : ), not that i dont like you (dont know you).
I am not sure if Mulder is the most self assured always in the series.
I remeber this really funny scene late in the series, where agent doggett asks Mulder "Do you really believe all this crap?", and Mulder just says "Wrong person to ask, I will believe almost anything".

What! are they filming again!?, thanks. Will try and check that out now. .


----------



## TTIOTBSAL (May 26, 2014)

@Mirkwood don't worry that much, people can read for themselves. Anyway, your exactness is nowhere near someone else's. Say your stuff, if questions come up, make your point. Nothing bad with it, nothing bad with people asking. 

Yeah, I know it was for fun... Mulder is very stubborn, and sure of his beliefs. And co-dependent. People are complex. 

In Vancouver 6 eps, don't ask more  to me.


----------



## joshman108 (Apr 14, 2014)

How could you miss an entire option?

Bad - Good - Good


----------



## anaraqueen (May 14, 2015)

Bad - Good - Good

my past is basically isolation and repression, i try to run away from it as much as i could
my present could be better (my health is a messsss) but overall it's fine
my future... i have a lot of possibilities to explore, so i couldn't be happier


----------



## Mirkwood (Jul 16, 2014)

joshman108 said:


> How could you miss an entire option?
> 
> Bad - Good - Good


Your right! feck! -.-. I thought I had doubled checked it :frustrating::frustrating:

Hmmmm...


----------



## Mirkwood (Jul 16, 2014)

joshman108 said:


> How could you miss an entire option?
> 
> Bad - Good - Good


Got it fixed now.


----------



## Aelthwyn (Oct 27, 2010)

I guess I should put good good good, though I'm not really a black and white person, it doesn't feel completely accurate. 

overall my outlook is good for everything, but sometimes I can get into panic-doom mode where all the worst possible scenarios pop to mind for the near future and I'll get all worried about what's going to happen and have a hard time seeing how anything other than disaster is inevitable, but at the same time I have a feeling that after crashing into the wall at full speed life will probably end up being fine on the other side one way or another. It's more a fear of 'this is going to be horrible' than a fear of 'my entire life will be ruined', although I suppose there are rare occasions where I may feel like that.

I had a good childhood, though there were some not so good years around junior high that I wouldn't call 'good' even if they weren't really all that 'bad' either. 

I don't actually think a lot about the more distant future, but I guess I expect it will probably be fine.


----------



## charlie.elliot (Jan 22, 2014)

I voted for the wrong one...  I meant to do Bad-Good-Good


----------



## WickerDeer (Aug 1, 2012)

I voted that it's all grey-ish.

My past is a mix of good and bad. And my present is also...and hoping my future is good.

So it would be like...badandgood, grey, good...that's what I'm hoping for, at least.

My past doesn't seem grey like now, but some darker parts and also some carefree and joyful memories. Now it's a mix of grey from being uncertain about the future and also struggling with organizing behavior better, and I am hoping that I can resolve that so the future is better.


----------



## He's a Superhero! (May 1, 2013)

JTHearts said:


> bad bad bad
> 
> My past: Bullying and social rejection
> 
> ...


I really feel for you with the bullying and social rejection. Those are hard to be able to deal with for anyone, let alone a young person or child. On the up side from what you say...Both isolation and self hatred are things you can control/change. Keep in mind tho that self hatred does fuel isolation however, as in such case you probably don't love yourself enuf to help yourself out, and no one wants to hang around someone who is so extremely negative all the time. Again, these things you have in your power to do something about, and I wish you luck in doing so.


----------



## EndsOfTheEarth (Mar 14, 2015)

Irrelevant - only marginally relevant - entirely relevant. 

This applies to whether the experience was a positive or negative one.


----------



## VinnieBob (Mar 24, 2014)

the good
the bad
the ugly
were fucked
bend over and spread'em boys, and take it like a man


----------



## PSI Freeze (Mar 9, 2015)

Oh, I thought you meant the future of everything. You meant my timeline.

Hmm,

Good-Gray area-Gray area


----------



## fuliajulia (Jun 29, 2013)

It's all sort of greyish to me, but on paper the world right now is definitely better than it was any time in the past. Not so sure about the future though, damn my fleeting hope in humanity.


----------



## SuperDevastation (Jun 7, 2010)

It is all more grey-ish, niether good or bad

Past: A lighter shade of gray
Present: A darker shade of gray
Future: Could be darker like the present could be lighter like the past


----------



## chanteuse (May 30, 2014)

Good Good Good

I am lucky to have a generally positive childhood in a solidly middle class upbringing (two parents, no bullying, and no trauma).

I feel good today for being who I am, where I am today. Learned a lot from the mistakes and successes I'd made in the past.

I know each day I am closer to death but I feel good for the future. I hope I still have many good years left to enjoy life. Each new place I see, each encounter with family and friends, each good dish I taste, good book I read, and good music I hear will be treasured experience.


----------



## nO_d3N1AL (Apr 25, 2014)

I voted Good Good Good, but I'm surprised that "present" isn't seen as bad. We never really appreciate the present until we reflect on it. And we tend to be optimistic about our future. So I would've though Good Bad Good (or Bad Bad Good) would be the most popular


----------



## LucasM (Jan 22, 2009)

Bad good bad

I think I read the question wrong. I don't really think much about the past and I always half expect to be dead tomorrow so when I wake up it's a good start.


----------

